# Question about selling plecos?



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm ecstatic! Just discovered some free-swimming L144 babies in my 29 gal community tank (most tank mates are fry or peaceful small fish). They still have their yolk sacs.

I was just wondering why so many breeders choose to sell them on kijiji, but we never see them at the fish stores? I'm thinking of calling/visiting Frank's aquarium sometime to ask if he'd take them. But I want to keep them till they're 2" or so..

Michelle


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Its because LFS who buy fish tend to give lower prices than selling privately. 

Its understanable as to why this is true. LFS needs to make a profit, cover overhead, and cover any that may die while they're waiting for a new home.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, that's understandable, but people on kijiji ask for about $5 for 1-1.5" L144 pleco fry. I was thinking Frank might offer at least $3 or 4 for those same plecos since he offered us $2 for albino ones that are almost 1".

For us, we would much rather sell them in bulk because meeting up with people for small sales is such a hassle. Maybe we just see things differently...


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Cost benefit analysis  

I'd sell both ways tbh.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I used to breed BN plecos and sell them to stores; when they are still relatively new to GTA, years and years ago. It's hard to sell to LFS, especially the big chain stores. You sell them at 1/2 the price of a private sale, they don't give you cash but store credits. And even after all that, they treat you as if they just did you a big favour. Some of them don't even bother to reply to you and even hangs up the phone on you. And when you are there personally, they made you waited for 1/2 hour before they talk to you. I don't now if it was the my skin tone that some how made my plecos unworthy, but I can say that it was difficult to sell to the big LFS. 
If Frank is treating you as if you are a supplier, then kudos for him. I may just sell some of my plecos to him in the future. But don't worry, I don't do L144 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Hahaha, I know what you mean. When we mentioned about our albino BN plecos, guys at PJ's would keep saying "oh, no problem we'll take them off your hands"... and they offered us $0.50 ea store credit. That's only if we trade for fish/plants. If we want to trade for dry goods, they said it's going to be half..... $0.25 ea.


----------

